# '97 f-250 anti-lock brake light



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

The brake light and abs light are on in 97 f-250. They have been on for a bout 2 wks and are finnaly starting to bother me. The brakes work fine, but I can tell the anti lock is not working, not that the anti-lock ever worked well in the first place. Does anyone know about truobleshooting theese older anti-lock systems.
I don't really care if the anti-lock works or not I just want the lights to go off. I would just take the bulb out of the abs light but the red brake light is on also and I would like to have that one working in case I ever start loosing brake fluid.


----------



## michiganmech (Mar 4, 2011)

theres some more info needed. is the truck in question 2 or 4 wheel abs? most of the time the rear abs sensor gets covered in debris so the magnet cant read. or gets mixed signals


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

It is rear wheel abs, not 4 wheel abs. I'm going to check out the sensor later today. Is there anyway you can get trouble codes from the older rwabs.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

that truck has only rear abs. on the inside of the driver side frame below the exhaust manifold is the abs unit. it is plumbed directly into the brake line. unplug the wire connection running to it, remove the unit, and just run a straight hard line. now your truck will have no abs whatsoever. the light will stay on, so pull the bulb. this is what i did on my 96 F350 years ago.

as for the brake light being on, as far as i know there are only 2 things that will cause this - when the emergency brake is on or when fluid in the master cylinder is low. if neither is the case, remove and clean the plug at the master cylinder. then check the switch on the ebrake pedal to make sure it is not stuck.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

I removed the sensor, and it was fairly clean. I cleaned it and reinstalled it. The lights are still on. The fluid level is good and the e-brake is fully released, don't know about the e-brake switch though. Will do more investigating later. Thanks for the help.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

Pulled the codes today. Got code 4 = rabs valve switch closed. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Take the bulb out.Thumbs Up


----------

